# Hot growing Paphs



## davymac222 (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm looking for hot growing paphs. I live in central Florida. My orchids are under a large oak tree most of the year (in a garage with lighting if it gets too cold). I have a good number of orchids, but haven't really succeeded with paphs. I need paphs that can handle 70+ days of highs above 90 F (33 C). They do get plenty of water. Any ideas?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 15, 2021)

multis
philipinense, roth, stonei, sanderianum, etc
and their hybrids (PEOY, MK, etc)


----------



## musa (Jan 16, 2021)

As linus said: multis are perfect. They are my favorite and in my growingspace in summer it is getting over 100 F. They don't like it too much but they don't complain either...


----------



## troy (Jan 16, 2021)

brachypetalums will grow best in extreme heat


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2021)

Druryi


----------

